# Oh dear I am so broody...



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

..for a Cockapoo puppy!

So many members with new puppies or getting new puppies it is making me want another! 

I am looking after Florence, a local Cockapoo and I love watching Daisy play with her. I keep thinking how nice it would be to have two running around the house!

We have decided we are definitely having another but we have to wait until September after our hols. The children (and husband) have decided that the next one is going to be a choccy pup and they are calling it Chewy (after Chewbacca!). Who am I to argue   ! I will have to start searching for a lovely breeder!


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Will everyone stop talking about poo number 2! I restrained myself not taking two littermates now everyone is getting poo 2. It is probably the writing on the wall but I am trying to resist. A dog handler friend of mine always said one dog was best as they look to you as leader but I had two jack russells so who knows. Watch this space. One thing I do know it will be in the spring/summer!


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

I'm just loving the name Chewie for a chocciepoo. Sounds like you have it all planned out. I had been talking to a breeder that has a litter of wee chocs when I was looking for Peppa II but didnt get one from them as I didn't like a few of their answers. I do see those pups advertised on pets4homes and the colour is just gorgous.

Something for you to look forward to and plan.


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Do you have a *** preference? I suppose Chewie is quite a unisex name so I don't suppose it matters, just wondered  Exciting stuff getting a second! Keep us posted


----------



## calli.h (Aug 29, 2011)

Snap Sarah, We keep talking about no 2 poo after staying at the sister in laws over Christmas and watching Arthur play with their dog Willow - the husband has already decided it will be another boy - called Frank (or Lance)!!!! Unusually I am being the reserved one and thinking about the chaos of the school walk and 2 mad poos with the 2 mad kids so I think it will be in a year or so if we can wait that long!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm feeling broody too and Biscuit is only 18 weeks!! I'd like a girl next time as I feel with 6 males in the house already, I am truly outnumbered! I love the name Willow too!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Florence has gone home now but I really had a wonderful day with the pair of them. By the evening they had both chilled out together and were cuddled up together with me on the sofa. I was sorry to see her go home but it has definitely confirmed that we will have two.

It maybe a puppy or a rescue and it may not even be a choccy..who knows but I shall certainly have a lot of fun looking!


----------



## karen pearce (Nov 1, 2011)

we are going to see a local breeder tomorrow,as looking for a playmate for eden,she has a lovely black, with white paws and muzzle,so who knows?????


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Sounds exciting, hope it goes well for you. 

Laura, I don't think I mind whether it is a boy or girl but I am drawn towards another girl. Funny really as when we started on our Cockapoo journey I imagined myself having a boy, I also thought my children would be boys but had two girls first and then a boy.


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

karen pearce said:


> we are going to see a local breeder tomorrow,as looking for a playmate for eden,she has a lovely black, with white paws and muzzle,so who knows?????


Oh gosh how exciting for you! Cockapoos are so addictive  Let us know what happens! Is it a boy or girl?



Sezra said:


> Sounds exciting, hope it goes well for you.
> 
> Laura, I don't think I mind whether it is a boy or girl but I am drawn towards another girl. Funny really as when we started on our Cockapoo journey I imagined myself having a boy, I also thought my children would be boys but had two girls first and then a boy.


Haha I know exactly what you mean  When we were wanting a second we knew we loved Izzie so much that we just wanted another girl haha  But you'll love it which ever you pick  Just wondered which you were swaying towards  When do you think you'll want another addition coming home then?


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Sadly not until September at the earliest as we have a holiday booked in August in a Yurt and there is no room for an extra addition. It will be awful waiting but it gives me plenty of time to find a breeder and time for Daisy to grow up a bit more aswell. The good things is though that we are all agreed in the family that we want a second whereas before it was just me and the kids  I could say I am very persuasive but I think Daisy has done the convincing as she is such a great dog! 

I will have to practice walking with two dogs though as I got tangled up quite a few times today!


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Better start looking now!!!

Glad to hear your hubby has agreed


----------



## Dee123 (Aug 20, 2011)

Love Choccie pups. Looking at getting a friend for Milo later. Hubbie asnt agreed.....yet....


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Fair enough, gives you plenty of time then yes & time for Daisy to get a bit older as well which is good  Waiting is awful though when you know what you want! Haha. & it's good that everyone is agreed now  I was the only one who wanted a second at first BUT I got mum on my side next & then when mum was on side it wasn't difficult to get her to help me to tackle dad  So we got another lol & of course he loves her to bits 

I'm rubbish at walking with two dogs! I generally go with my boyfriend so he takes Izzie hwile I take Poppy because we even get tangled when we're holding them seperately haha, so good luck with walking two, i'm rubbish


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Yay.......a new baby!!!!! Fun, Fun, Fun!!!


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Why do these little ones make you broody .... I know I would like another. Got Derek to a maybe. Little boy for me called Fionn (Irish for Finn ... As in huckleberry .... As in wee scamp)!!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Will you please stop talking about Cockapoo number too... it's making me jealous


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> Will you please stop talking about Cockapoo number too... it's making me jealous


Just wishful thinking on my part.... Fish tank arriving this week .... Gone from maybe to a no. Need another plan me thinks!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh no a broody post .. my type of thread .. I am always broody for cockapoos ... 

The more the merrier ... but everyone should have 2 poos at least


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

My husband is still on "no"  Going to find some pics of Jandaz reds to tempt him.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

They weaken eventually! Mine went from a very definite 'No' to a 'if we had another....' to 'well what's it got to do with me anyway?'  He has been won over by the Daisey Doodle!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Have you thought about what 'type' of Cockapoo you'd like Sarah and when?


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Yes, I think about these things all the time  

I would like another English Cocker cross but I am open to show or working. Daisy is super laid back (when not left on her own!) but I do not have a particular preference. 

I would like the puppies to be raised in a home environment and I would like a breeder that does more than the minimum PRA test on one of the parent dogs. I like the look of Anne, the breeder that you have chosen. How are her puppies raised? I am not aware of any other breeders that do as much testing as her but I have only just started looking .

We are going on holiday in a Yurt in August and there is no room for an extra dog so I will be aiming for September time. It seems like a long way off but I want to try and find a breeder I am happy with and then get my name on their waiting list 

x


----------

